# apple wood logs



## toymantn (Oct 25, 2011)

How much is a good price for whole 12 foot long apple wood logs? Trunks are 12-16 inches thick....what's a fair price?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

I don't have a clue as to what a good price would be.

We get a truckload of oak down here for $40.

If apple is the most available wood up there then it should be cheap too.


----------



## toymantn (Oct 26, 2011)

well im in south ga. here people mostly use oak, pecan, some peach, but as far as apple its fairly scarce unless you buy commercially available stuff from home deput or lowes etc. and the chunk bags usually run around 7 or 8$, and its not that great. ive used the stuff i have available to me and its great. ive brought about 2.5 tons (yes probably 5000 lbs) down here since its not readily available and chunking it up 4-6 inchs and selling it in 16 x 16 boxes (approx 22-25 lbs) for $30 a box. and ive sold a good bit.  hopefully people will keep buying since ive got a great supply. as far as online apple wood is pretty pricey so i know im cheaper than they are. have a great day


----------



## czarcastic (Oct 27, 2011)

Toyman,

I guess the price is whatever the market will tolerate.  The casual user who only buys a few pounds here and there is likely to pay a lot more than the one's who use it regularly.

Me, I just take a drive over to an orchard when I am near one and ask.  I was fortunate last weekend to visit an orchard near my property in SE TN.  He had just bulldozed about a half dozen apple trees and was going to be burning them.  He let me bring in my chainsaw and load up a trailer with as much wood as I wanted.  

Took about 800 pounds.  There was still plenty left when I was done.

Cost:  whatever gas I used in the saw. 

I'm willing to bet you can certainly sell your applewood for $1.50 per pound or more.  HD and Lowes sells it for at least that much, and the local Barbecue specialty places sell chunks and chips for close to $3.99/lb.

Just gotta target the right customer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2011)

It's a lot cheaper, and sometimes even free in the states that Johnny Appleseed use to roam around in.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 27, 2011)

*I saw an ad at a local supermarket in northern Michigan for seasoned apple wood for $500/cord <4'X4'X8'> about 3800 lbs so the ad said.*

*JC1947*


----------



## darin king (Aug 8, 2016)

Czarcastic, I realize this is an old thread, but I am on the hunt for apple wood pieces to turn on my lathe and my search connected me here. If you have acquired any more apple wood recently I may be interested in buying some off of you. I need a piece or two large enough to turn a small bowl from and a few pieces rolling pin size. Contact me if you can help. Thanks in advance!   [email protected]


----------



## smokedad (Aug 16, 2016)

As I am a newbie to smoking, I had a question on burning apple wood, or any wood for that matter, in a smoker.  I have a few orchards near me that I could get apple and other wood from.  Once you bring the wood home, do you normally burn it as is or do you need to do anything to it before burning it in the smoker?  I've read posts other places where people chunk it up and others just cut it into logs and burn them as is.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## jamesoh79 (Aug 16, 2016)

I live in Michigan. And Apple wood is by far my favorite to use. It catches fire quickly and the smoke works well on everything from ribs butts brisket to salmon.

Just make sure it is seasoned and dry. I get mine from a friend very cheap in the spring. Let it dry on the back deck. You don't want it touching the bare ground. It is normally good by late summer or fall













image.jpeg



__ jamesoh79
__ Aug 16, 2016


----------



## smokedad (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks, Jamesoh79, for your reply.  I live in Ohio, and we have enough orchards nearby that I should be able to get some apple wood.  From your picture, it looks like you just split the wood instead of chunking it into pieces.  Do you burn just wood in your smoker, or do you use charcoal and wood?  I have seen people do both as I have researched smoking meat.


----------



## jamesoh79 (Aug 17, 2016)

smokedad said:


> Thanks, Jamesoh79, for your reply.  I live in Ohio, and we have enough orchards nearby that I should be able to get some apple wood.  From your picture, it looks like you just split the wood instead of chunking it into pieces.  Do you burn just wood in your smoker, or do you use charcoal and wood?  I have seen people do both as I have researched smoking meat.



I have 2 smokers. Both offset barrel. I have a cheapo Brinkman that was my first. But it's still near and dear to my heart. I use it more than my really nice Klose I got a couple of months ago. Most folks including myself start with a large amount of charcoal. Like half a bag. Get it started and then add logs. Highly recommend you do a test run. To determine how much wood you need to reach the right temp. 

Make sure you get the charcoal going really well. Or the logs will smolder instead of catching fire. Smoldering fire leaves a bad taste on bbq.













image.jpeg



__ jamesoh79
__ Aug 17, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jamesoh79
__ Aug 17, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jamesoh79
__ Aug 17, 2016






IMO bbq from seasoned firewood taste the best. You can make great from many different types of smokers. But I can always tell who uses logs.













image.jpeg



__ jamesoh79
__ Aug 17, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jamesoh79
__ Aug 17, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jamesoh79
__ Aug 17, 2016


----------



## smokedad (Aug 22, 2016)

I know the owners of a local sawmill near my house, and I can get plenty of hickory and oak whenever I want, and they have cherry sometimes, too.  A lot of it has been sitting around for a while so it is seasoned already.  I contacted some apple orchards and found 1 or 2 who get rid of their trees or sell the wood from cutting trees.


----------

